# Plant ID required



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

i got this one a long time ago from Drinda, i believe. I think she gave it to me under the name - mystery plant. It has a very distinctive herb-like smell to it.

It likes bright light and co2. It has a bright green color. and will send straight shoots up.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like Clinopodium cf. brownei - also erroneously known as Lindernia anagallis.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree. 


> It has a very distinctive herb-like smell to it.


Yes, the Clinopodium cf. brownei smells like mint.


----------

